# slight computer issue..



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

well not really an issue but an annoyance. i have my hp g61 laptop (windows 7), the only way to adjust the volume is to click on the volume control slider and adjust. now on the numeric keyboard it has the icon under the + and - showing the speaker volume to adjust it. but i cant use it lol?. am i doing something wrong. +-+-+-+-+ ha.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

If it is anything like mine, the + and - have to be pushed firmly and MULTIPLE times to adjust the volume. I actually find the slider easier


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

On my laptop I have to press the "fn" key at the same time to make adjustments like that. Look for a key on your keyboard the same colour as the symbol that you want to press. IE same colour as your + and - key. On mine it is blue.

Steve


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

i have the same problem with my sony vaio laptop  the volume - and + keys use to work as well as the brightness - and + but one day they stopped and i've never been able to get them to work again


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

seriously that sucks. i tried fn. its brand new and since day one i havnt been able to use the volume control on the keyboard the +- work perfectly though. so i doubt thats an issue??


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

OH WAIT! tried the fn and hitting the +- tons of times and it worked! lol... thats kind of dumb how you have to hit it so much but yay i got it i knew there was another key i wasnt hitting... lol

thanks alot steve! lol


----------

